# Coop 2 - converting old shed



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are some pics of my second coop. We are converting an old shed into a coop and animal shelter. There is also a miniature lops bunny living in there with a bunch of lizards. For right now, we just threw up a roost and set a place for eggs. We will build some nesting boxes later this week. I will get better pics today when I go check on my girls.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You can see them hanging under the trampoline together and see the shed, with her dog, who doesn't mind the chickens at all. Waiting for them to settle in and drop me some eggs!! The second pic is my favorite piece from her garden, love it!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is the old shed. Went simple for now. The chickens go in by themselves. Plan to put 4 nesting boxes where the wood is holding up the shelf. I also collected some wood to make higher roosts. A work in progress.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Pics of the girls, who are getting along good! Bellina and Dorothy are there names.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Wood for nest boxes and the bunny.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the lop-eared bunny. Too cute!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful girls Booted.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Love the photos!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you peeps!! The bunny is a Holland lops dwarf. He was actually mine, but gave him to her when I moved. He roams the backyard and garden with the chickens.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Thank you peeps!! The bunny is a Holland lops dwarf. He was actually mine, but gave him to her when I moved. He roams the backyard and garden with the chickens.


bunny and chickens = best friends

love it,thanks for sharing


----------

